# The Wheel Chair



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Tired of crawling around on my knees for detail work and baseboards.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Can you get it with a Hurst T- handle shifter?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> Can you get it with a Hurst T- handle shifter?












They see me rollin', they hatin'.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That's a herniated disk in the making for sure. But it's very creative none the less!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CApainter said:


> That's a herniated disk in the making for sure. But it's very creative none the less!


A herniated disk, painting and taping? doubt it.

My knees are a few years away from surgery "for sure".


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

In the spirit of "Shop Talk" (sharing ideas with fellow painters in a non-competitive environment) I chose to post this on PaintTalk. If anyone is like me and they need to preserve their knees, or simply want to work at a low height for extended periods, this does help. 

The idea was a modification of an Automotive "Detailers Chair". 

I used 5" casters to raise the platform height, but 4" casters would also work. 
Hard casters work better (roll faster) on carpeting. Soft casters work better on hard surfaces with extension cords and tarps, etc... non-marking. Bigger caster are heavier (add weight)...

Fishing seat for $20 on Amazon.


*(Disclaimer - use at your own risk).


----------



## firstchoice01 (Mar 9, 2020)

I recently purchased a (I may be misspelling this) Racatac Rolling Creeper with chest support made by Marshalltown. It was about $225 with tax and it’s a life saver. I’ve used it to brush some base and to set some tiles. The thing is terrific. I had to adjust it a few times to get it just right but after I got it where I’m comfortable it lets me go home not feeling beat up and able to take a long walk with the wife and do some tasks around the house without regretting it. 

I understand that it’s sort of expensive but if you throw your back out or need knee surgery you’re out a whole heck of a lot more than $225.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Holland said:


> A herniated disk, painting and taping? doubt it.
> 
> My knees are a few years away from surgery "for sure".


I'm not sure if you kneel, or sit in it. Kneeling wouldn't be bad at all, but sitting and reaching forward while on the ground is what herniated my L5/L4 disk. I'm super conscientious about not doing that ever again, if I can help it.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CApainter said:


> I'm not sure if you kneel, or sit in it. Kneeling wouldn't be bad at all, but sitting and reaching forward while on the ground is what herniated my L5/L4 disk. I'm super conscientious about not doing that ever again, if I can help it.


"Pick your poison"

What are the options: crawling on hands and knees, or working from a detail chair? If you have bad knees the better choice is painfully obvious.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Holland said:


> "Pick your poison"
> 
> What are the options: crawling on hands and knees, or working from a detail chair? If you have bad knees the better choice is painfully obvious.


Can you make one that allows me to lie down? preferably with a pillow and something that's hold snacks.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I must be missing a picture of the "wheel chair."


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Can you make one that allows me to lie down? preferably with a pillow and something that's hold snacks.


Ya, it's called a mechanics Creeper. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Pro-Lif...eadrest-300-lbs-Capacity-Red-C-6036/303585005


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

When I broke my knee, I took the back off an old office chair with height adjustment. Rolled around on that for months! If I have to do baseboards now, I sit on my arse and get a good hamstring stretch in while I'm at it..


----------

